# Can I cycle with a bad ankle?



## bryn456 (10 May 2015)

Hi everyone, I am a runner but I come in peace! I've been doing a fair amount of running these past few years - 10k, half marathons etc, but underlying "biomechanics" means my ankle has basically had enough. 

I am getting pain in my tibialis posterior muscle/tendon (run down the inside of lower leg between the calf and shin and hooks under the ankle bone/arch of foot). So running on it makes it more painful/degenerate further. But I have read that cycling may be possible as you don't put weight on it in the same way.

It is pretty heartbreaking not being able to get out in this good weather and run around the countryside and I need an alternative. But I don't own a bike and don't want to buy one if I can't cycle, nor do I particularly want to join a gym if all I can do is "pump iron".

So basically does anyone know if it would be possible to cycle with a bad ankle? Has anyone had ankle trouble and been able to cycle?

Thanks


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2015)

Steve Abraham is currently cycling 200 miles a day with a broken ankle.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2...-godwin-challenge-the-progress-thread.172199/


----------



## sidevalve (11 May 2015)

You need to see a doctor and get proper medical advice. I have heard of people riding the Paris / Dakar m/cycle rally with broken legs but I wouldn't say it was a good idea. Further it might depend on what type of riding you mean to do - hard training or easy riding in the sun.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2015)

You can, but you'd be best to take advice from a sports physio, get a treatment and exercise programme, preferably one who has an interest or focus on cycling. See someone privately, the NHS will be of limited help. You may not even need a referral from the GP

You would also need to be aware of the fit of the bike, your pedalling action etc

Could you borrow a bike from a friend and see how you getting on, making sure that it's the right size and set up for you!


----------



## Drago (11 May 2015)

Go see a Doc. Nothing else that having a foot amputated. Except perhaps having both feet amputated.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2015)

Say you are agony and can't walk, you may get a quick MRI scan. Or, go pay a local physio, ask at a gym for referral. If you've torn a tendon then I can't see cycling helping it's recovery.


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2015)

It depends on the scope of the injury. I've had a problematic achilles for a good long while now so I can no longer run as it just plays up (despite rest, rest and more flipping rest) so now I cycle and have no problems with the achilles (unless I take up running again). My doc suggested roller skating for me 

Why not try a free day at the gym and have a go on the static bikes and see how the leg feels. If you have been told to totally rest, then totally rest but I'd be looking for medical advice on your injury, maybe even a second opinion if it's stopped you in your tracks.
Cycling rocks, by the way


----------



## vickster (11 May 2015)

Sounds like some sort of shin splints. I have limited dorsiflexion of both feet and very tight calves, plus an inflamed anterior tibial muscle due to a bone spur but I can cycle ok (although not painfree) 
Get specialist medical advice based on your own case  Also get your foot pronation checked by an expert, to see if you may need some sort of orthotics for walking, cycling, anything else


----------



## mcshroom (11 May 2015)

I went over on my ankle four years ago which left me unanble to walk on it for a couple days and hobbling for a few weeks. At the same time my car broke and spent two weeks in the garage.

Not quite the same situation, and I can't agree enough with the advice above to seek medical advice, but that was one of the spurs for me to start cycle commuting, as I could cycle far more comfortably than I could walk. Cycling is not load bearing in the same way as running, has a more limited (and controlled) range of movement, and much lower impact. Quite a few runners (and rugby players for some reason) seem to migrate to cycling because of injury.


----------



## bryn456 (11 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> It depends on the scope of the injury. I've had a problematic achilles for a good long while now so I can no longer run as it just plays up (despite rest, rest and more flipping rest)



Ha yeah that's my problem I've not run in 7 days, but there's still no improvement - it's pretty hard to rest an ankle, but I've done my best. Beached whale style on the sofa all weekend but still no joy. Running is probably when it hurts the least, but I can't see that it'll be doing me much good, pain or no pain.

I had been to see a podiatrist and she's sending me to an NHS physio to sort my gait etc, but will probably go to the sports one as well to find out about my prospects for running/cycling


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2015)

bryn456 said:


> Ha yeah that's my problem I've not run in 7 days, but there's still no improvement - it's pretty hard to rest an ankle, but I've done my best. Beached whale style on the sofa all weekend but still no joy. Running is probably when it hurts the least, but I can't see that it'll be doing me much good, pain or no pain.
> 
> I had been to see a podiatrist and she's sending me to an NHS physio to sort my gait etc, but will probably go to the sports one as well to find out about my prospects for running/cycling


I was told to rest when the tendon went in 2000. I saw my GP about starting running again, the fact I was fed up with it etc etc a couple of weeks ago. She suggested more rest. It won't heal properly even though I rested it as instructed, did the R.I.C.E. thing. The hospital plastered it and all sorts. Months and months of physio but all to no avail.
I hope that you have better luck with yours than I did with mine. On the upside, I have a fabulous bike and adore cycling now.


----------



## iamRayRay (12 May 2015)

Guys above have given the best advice.

Gym, 30 mins at 80-100rpm low resistance and gauge it from there.

You'll catch the cycling bug!


----------

